# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा > ज्योतिष: समस्या तथा निवारण >  बेरोजगारी

## pkpasi

गुरु जीमेरा जऩम सथान सोनीपत जन्म तारीख 21/10/1987  समय सुबह 4:00 बजे है मेरे जीवन मे पुतर  योग है मेरे जीवन मे रोजगार की भी समस या है कही नौकरी नही मिल रही है इसका कया कारण है  इसका कोइ उपाय बताए

----------


## ashok-

> गुरु जीमेरा जऩम सथान सोनीपत समय सुबह 4:00 बजे है
> मेरे जीवन मे पुतर  योग है
> मेरे जीवन मे रोजगार की भी समस या है कही नौकरी नही मिल रही है इसका कया कारण है
>  इसका कोइ उपाय बताए


parveen4sonu जी आपने अपना जन्म तारीख आदि नही दिए | कृपया पूरा विवरण दीजिये तब आपकी समस्या को देखता हूँ | धन्यवाद |

----------


## pkpasi

> parveen4sonu जी आपने अपना जन्म तारीख आदि नही दिए | कृपया पूरा विवरण दीजिये तब आपकी समस्या को देखता हूँ | धन्यवाद |



 जन्म स्थान  सोनीपत जन्म तारीख 21/10/1987 समय सुबह 4:00 बजे

----------


## ashok-

> गुरु जीमेरा जऩम सथान सोनीपत जन्म तारीख 21/10/1987  समय सुबह 4:00 बजे है मेरे जीवन मे पुतर  योग है मेरे जीवन मे रोजगार की भी समस या है कही नौकरी नही मिल रही है इसका कया कारण है  इसका कोइ उपाय बताए


parveen4sonu आपकी कन्या लग्न और कन्या राशी है |आप की नौकरी की तुलना में व्यवसाय करना थोडा अच्छा है | पर व्यवसाय में भी थोड़ी अस्थिरता रहेगी | जून के बाद आपको कोई नौकरी मिल सकती है | थोड़ी अच्छी नौकरी के लिए आपको मई २०१६ तक इंतजार करना पड़ेगा | आपके कुंडली में सन्तान का योग है |  पुत्र या पुत्री मै नही बताता |
आप शुद्ध सफेद चन्दन की लकड़ी का एक टुकड़ा काले रंग के धागे में किसी भी दिन शाम को गले में पहन ले | लाल रंग के कपड़े न पहने | धन्यवाद |

----------


## pkpasi

> parveen4sonu आपकी कन्या लग्न और कन्या राशी है |आप की नौकरी की तुलना में व्यवसाय करना थोडा अच्छा है | पर व्यवसाय में भी थोड़ी अस्थिरता रहेगी | जून के बाद आपको कोई नौकरी मिल सकती है | थोड़ी अच्छी नौकरी के लिए आपको मई २०१६ तक इंतजार करना पड़ेगा | आपके कुंडली में सन्तान का योग है |  पुत्र या पुत्री मै नही बताता |
> आप शुद्ध सफेद चन्दन की लकड़ी का एक टुकड़ा काले रंग के धागे में किसी भी दिन शाम को गले में पहन ले | लाल रंग के कपड़े न पहने | धन्यवाद |


शुद्ध सफेद चन्दन की लकड़ी धारण करने से कया होगा और कया यह प्रेत आतमाऔ को सीधा निमनत्रण नही देगा

----------


## Krishna

> शुद्ध सफेद चन्दन की लकड़ी धारण करने से कया और कया प्रेत आतमाऔ को सीधा निमनत्रण नही देगा


एसा आपको किसने बताया ??

----------


## pkpasi

और यह अस्थिरता कैसी कयोकि यहा तो कोइ व्यवसाय  ही नही है

----------


## pkpasi

> एसा आपको किसने बताया ??


मैने कुछ लोगो से सुना है और कुछ तात्रिक भी इस बात की पुषटी करते है

----------


## ashok-

> शुद्ध सफेद चन्दन की लकड़ी धारण करने से कया होगा और कया यह प्रेत आतमाऔ को सीधा निमनत्रण नही देगा


parveen4sonu जी आप पढ़े-लिखे होकर भी भूत प्रेत आदि पर विश्वास करते है आश्चर्य की बात है |आपके उपरोक्त कथन की उत्पति जानने के लिए मुझे आपकी कुंडली फिर बनानी पड़ी कुंडली देखते ही कारण समझ गया | चन्द्र जातक की कुंडली में मानसिक स्थिति का परिचायक होता है | आपकी कुंडली में चन्द्र लग्न में ही स्थित है |चन्द्र  केतु,मंगल के मध्य में  राहू की सप्तम दृष्टी लग्न और चन्द्र पर  साथ ही भाव कुंडली से शनि की दशम दृष्टी भी लग्न और चन्द्र पर | ज्योतिष के अनुसार चन्द्र पर पाप ग्रहों का प्रभाव विशेष कर राहू केतु का प्रभाव भूत -प्रेत का डर पैदा करता है | जो कि आपके कुंडली में वर्तमान है |
रही बात सफेद चन्दन से प्रेत आत्मा को निमंत्रण का तो आपको उदाहरण देता हूँ आपने बहुत से पंडित,बिद्वान साधू, व्यक्तियो को ललाट पर सफेद चंदन का तिलक लगाते हुए देखा होगा इसके प्रयोग से मानसिक स्थिरता आती है | मैंने भी इसका प्रयोग राहू के उपाय के तौर पर आपको बताया था | मै अक्सर छात्रों को इसका प्रयोग करने को कहता हूँ और अच्छे परिणाम मिले है | यह आप पर निर्भर करता है आप इसे करे या नही | धन्यवाद |

----------


## ashok-

> और यह अस्थिरता कैसी कयोकि यहा तो कोइ व्यवसाय  ही नही है


*parveen4sonu जी आप की नौकरी की तुलना में व्यवसाय करना थोडा अच्छा है | पर व्यवसाय में भी थोड़ी अस्थिरता रहेगी |*

मैंने आपके कुंडली में देखा की नौकरी करने से अच्छा है व्यवसाय करना | पर अगर आप व्यवसाय भी करेंगे तो उसमें भी अस्थिरता रहेगी |शायद आप बात को समझ नही पाए | धन्यवाद |

----------


## pkpasi

> parveen4sonu जी आप पढ़े-लिखे होकर भी भूत प्रेत आदि पर विश्वास करते है आश्चर्य की बात है |आपके उपरोक्त कथन की उत्पति जानने के लिए मुझे आपकी कुंडली फिर बनानी पड़ी कुंडली देखते ही कारण समझ गया | चन्द्र जातक की कुंडली में मानसिक स्थिति का परिचायक होता है | आपकी कुंडली में चन्द्र लग्न में ही स्थित है |चन्द्र  केतु,मंगल के मध्य में  राहू की सप्तम दृष्टी लग्न और चन्द्र पर  साथ ही भाव कुंडली से शनि की दशम दृष्टी भी लग्न और चन्द्र पर | ज्योतिष के अनुसार चन्द्र पर पाप ग्रहों का प्रभाव विशेष कर राहू केतु का प्रभाव भूत -प्रेत का डर पैदा करता है | जो कि आपके कुंडली में वर्तमान है |
> रही बात सफेद चन्दन से प्रेत आत्मा को निमंत्रण का तो आपको उदाहरण देता हूँ आपने बहुत से पंडित,बिद्वान साधू, व्यक्तियो को ललाट पर सफेद चंदन का तिलक लगाते हुए देखा होगा इसके प्रयोग से मानसिक स्थिरता आती है | मैंने भी इसका प्रयोग राहू के उपाय के तौर पर आपको बताया था | मै अक्सर छात्रों को इसका प्रयोग करने को कहता हूँ और अच्छे परिणाम मिले है | यह आप पर निर्भर करता है आप इसे करे या नही | धन्यवाद |


मित्र पर भूत प्रेत की बाधा 1 नही 6 बार आई है इसलिए डर लगता है
जिस कारण मै मानसिक रुप से बीमार हो गया था

----------


## ashok-

> मित्र पर भूत प्रेत की बाधा 1 नही 6 बार आई है इसलिए डर लगता है
> जिस कारण मै मानसिक रुप से बीमार हो गया था


parveen4sonu जी 
कल आपको कुछ खास -खास उपाय बताता हूँ | धन्यवाद |

----------


## pkpasi

> parveen4sonu जी 
> कल आपको कुछ खास -खास उपाय बताता हूँ | धन्यवाद |


मित्र आप कुछ खास उपाय बताने वाले थे

----------


## ashok-

> मित्र आप कुछ खास उपाय बताने वाले थे


सुबह बैठ नही पाया | दो चार दिन लगेगे आपको उपाय बताने में | वास्तव में आपकी समस्या को देखने के लिए मुझे निश्चिंत रूप से घंटे भर का समय चाहिए वह हो नही पाया |क्षमा प्राथी हूँ |

----------


## pkpasi

> सुबह बैठ नही पाया | दो चार दिन लगेगे आपको उपाय बताने में | वास्तव में आपकी समस्या को देखने के लिए मुझे निश्चिंत रूप से घंटे भर का समय चाहिए वह हो नही पाया |क्षमा प्राथी हूँ |


आप क्षमा की बात न करे जैसा आप उचित समझे वैसा ही करे

----------


## shahrukh khan1

माफ़ करियेगा अशोक जी, मै ज्योतिष शास्त्र का विरोधी नहीं हूँ
पर जीवन में सब कुछ सिर्फ भविष्य जानकर ही हाँसिल नहीं होता

व्यक्ति का attitude सही होना चाहिए
बुज़ुर्गों से सुना हे की मेहनती और ईमानदार व्यक्ति के लिए काम की कमी नहीं होती

----------


## ashok-

> माफ़ करियेगा अशोक जी, मै ज्योतिष शास्त्र का विरोधी नहीं हूँ
> पर जीवन में सब कुछ सिर्फ भविष्य जानकर ही हाँसिल नहीं होता
> 
> व्यक्ति का attitude सही होना चाहिए
> बुज़ुर्गों से सुना हे की मेहनती और ईमानदार व्यक्ति के लिए काम की कमी नहीं होती


shahrukh khan1 जी  आप सही है | बिना मेहनत के तो भाग्य भी साथ नही देता | ज्योतिष एक मार्गदर्शक की भांति होता है | वह आपको सही रास्ता चुनने में मदद करता है जो कोई इसे ही मंजिल समझे और कर्म न करे तो बुद्धिहिन् ही कहेंगे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## pkpasi

> shahrukh khan1 जी  आप सही है | बिना मेहनत के तो भाग्य भी साथ नही देता | ज्योतिष एक मार्गदर्शक की भांति होता है | वह आपको सही रास्ता चुनने में मदद करता है जो कोई इसे ही मंजिल समझे और कर्म न करे तो बुद्धिहिन् ही कहेंगे | धन्यवाद |


*आप सही रास्ता चुनने में मदद तो कीजिए*

----------


## ashok-

> *आप सही रास्ता चुनने में मदद तो कीजिए*


parveen4sonu जी मै आपसे सर्वप्रथम क्षमा चाहता हूँ | आपको बहुत इंतजार करना पड़ा |अब आपको मै कुछ खास उपाय बताता हूँ |इसे अगर सही रूप से करेंगे तो आपको बहुत फायदा होगा |
१) एक चांदी की ठोस गोली चांदी के चैन में सोमवार के दिन सूर्योदय के एक घंटे के अंदर माँ के हाथ से गले में पहने |
2) आप जब पानी पिए तो संभव हो तो चांदी के गिलास से ही पिए |
३)  अपने सिरहाने रत्ती के दानों की एक पोटली सोते समय (तकिये के नीचे ) रखे |
4) चांदनी में थोड़ी देर टहला करे |
५) रात को सोने के पहले अपने पैरो को सेंधा नमक मिले गुनगुना पानी में १० मिनट डुबोकर फिर अच्छे से पोंछ कर सोने जाये और उस पानी को नाली में बहा दे 
६) संभव हो तो समुद्री मछलियों को खाने में लिया करे |
७) हनुमान चालीसा का पाठ दिन भर में जितना कर सकते है सस्वर करे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## pkpasi

> parveen4sonu जी मै आपसे सर्वप्रथम क्षमा चाहता हूँ | आपको बहुत इंतजार करना पड़ा |अब आपको मै कुछ खास उपाय बताता हूँ |इसे अगर सही रूप से करेंगे तो आपको बहुत फायदा होगा |
> *एक चांदी की ठोस गोली चांदी के चैन में सोमवार के दिन सूर्योदय के एक घंटे के अंदर माँ के हाथ से गले में पहने |*
> |


*गोली किस  आकार मे होनी चाहिए*

----------


## pkpasi

मितर कया आप बता सकते है कि वास्तु के अनुसार अनार के पौधे को घर किस ओर होना चाहिए

----------


## ashok-

> Attachment 901140Attachment 901140*गोली किस  आकार मे होनी चाहिए*


parveen4sonu जी 5 से 10 ग्राम के बीच अपने सुबिधा अनुसार बनवाकर पहन ले |अनार के पेड़ का वास्तु में खास महत्व नही है | धन्यवाद |

----------


## nitin_geakwad

*क्या आप मेरे बारे मैं बता सकते है मेरी जनम दिनाक है १३-६-१९८४ टाइम है रात के ९ बज कर १० मं का जगह है इंदौर mera name nitin gaikwad hai 


*

----------


## ashok-

[QUOTE=nitin_geakwad;2184785]*क्या आप मेरे बारे मैं बता सकते है मेरी जनम दिनाक है १३-६-१९८४ टाइम है रात के ९ बज कर १० मं का जगह है इंदौर mera name nitin gaikwad hai 

*
*nitin gaikwad जी आपकी मकर लग्न और वृश्चिक राशी है |आप जानना क्या चाहते है लिखिए साथ ही बताइए क्या आप भाई बहनों में बड़े है ? धन्यवाद |*

----------


## nitin_geakwad

नहीं मैं सबसे छोटा हूँ ! मैं जनता चाहता हूँ फाइनेंसियल कैसा रहेगा

----------


## ashok-

> नहीं मैं सबसे छोटा हूँ ! मैं जनता चाहता हूँ फाइनेंसियल कैसा रहेगा


nitin_geakwad जी क्या आपका जन्म समय हस्पताल के दिए समय अनुसार है ?

----------


## nitin_geakwad

g sir ye hospital ke anusar hi hai

----------


## nitin_geakwad

13-06-1984 time 21:10 plance indore

----------


## nitin_geakwad

एक नींद है जो रात भर नहीं आती
और एक नसीब है जो कब से सो रहा है

----------


## nitin_geakwad

हॉस्पिटल के टाइम के अनुसार ही है मैं अपनी फाइनेंसियल कंडीशन के बारे मैं जानना चाहता हूँ

----------


## ashok-

> हॉस्पिटल के टाइम के अनुसार ही है मैं अपनी फाइनेंसियल कंडीशन के बारे मैं जानना चाहता हूँ


मैंने पम में जवाब दिया है |

----------


## shashe

गुरु जी प्रणाम
क्या मेरा साढ़े सती है
क्या उपाय है
दिन मे आलस क्यू आता है
माइंड वर्क ही नही करता
उपाय बताए
21 april 1984
08:09 AM
MOKAMEH

----------


## ashok-

> गुरु जी प्रणाम
> क्या मेरा साढ़े सती है
> क्या उपाय है
> दिन मे आलस क्यू आता है
> माइंड वर्क ही नही करता
> उपाय बताए
> 21 april 1984
> 08:09 AM
> MOKAMEH



shashe जी  हाँ आपको पिछले नवम्बर से साढे साती शुरू हो गयी है |इसके सामान्य उपाय शनिवार को पूर्णतया निरामिष , हनुमान चालीसा का नियमित पाठ , सोमवार के दिन एक चांदी का चैन गले में पहने |संभव हो तो चांदी के गिलास में पानी पिए | बीच बीच में दिन भर में कई बार अपने पैरो को पानी से धोया करे |रात्रि जागरण न करे | धन्यवाद |

----------


## shashe

आपकी यही ख़ासियत है
जो आपको एक विशेष व्यक्ति का दर्जा 
दिल से बनता है

----------


## shashe

गुरु जी मेरे पास इतने पैसे नही  की चाँदी के ग्लास मे पानी पी सकू
पैसे की प्राब्लम क्यू रहती है आप देखिए, और कोई उपाय बताइए
दिन मे आलस्य क्यू आता,और दिमाग़ सुन्न रहता है
इसका कोई मंत्र और पूजा विधि बताइए
और पैसे की कमी दूर हो इसका भी
पैसे के अभाव मे पढ़ नही पता हू
बहुत गंभीर समस्या है
आप से विनती है मेरा दुख दूर कीजिए
आपका जिंदगी भर आभारी रहूँगा

----------


## ashok-

> गुरु जी मेरे पास इतने पैसे नही  की चाँदी के ग्लास मे पानी पी सकू
> पैसे की प्राब्लम क्यू रहती है आप देखिए, और कोई उपाय बताइए
> दिन मे आलस्य क्यू आता,और दिमाग़ सुन्न रहता है
> इसका कोई मंत्र और पूजा विधि बताइए
> और पैसे की कमी दूर हो इसका भी
> पैसे के अभाव मे पढ़ नही पता हू
> बहुत गंभीर समस्या है
> आप से विनती है मेरा दुख दूर कीजिए
> आपका जिंदगी भर आभारी रहूँगा


आपको उत्तर दे दिया | धन्यवाद |

----------


## pkpasi

अशोक जी मेरे जीवन मे नौकरी है या नही और यदि नही है तो मुझे किस व्यवसाय से जुडना चाहिए

----------


## ashok-

> अशोक जी मेरे जीवन मे नौकरी है या नही और यदि नही है तो मुझे किस व्यवसाय से जुडना चाहिए


pkpasi जी आप ज्योतिष सूत्र में अपने प्रश्न को रखे। ३ जून के बाद ही आप के प्रश्नों के उत्तर दूँगा । धन्यवाद।

----------


## Singh_Rashi

गुरूजी प्रणाम 


मैं एक veterinarian / consultant  हूँ और पिछले ५ महीनों से बेरोजगार हूँ।  हर संभव नौकरी के लिए अप्लाई किया हैं पर कोई भी जवाब नहीं आया है। मैं लखनऊ में किराए पर रह रहा हूँ और ३ बच्चे है जिनमे २ स्कूल जा रहें हैं परिणाम खर्चे अधिक हैं और आय ४ महीने से बिलकुल नहीं है।  


यह मेरा समय कब बदलेगा और कोई संभव उपाय बताएं।  


मेरी डिटेल हैं 


नाम : हितेश अवस्थी 
जन्म तिथि : 03 - 11 - 1980 हैं 
जन्म स्थान : मुंबई 
जन्म समय : 13 : १५ PM हैं 


कृपया इस कष्टकारी समय के निवारण का कोई उपाय बताएं बड़ा उपकार होगा।

----------


## ashok-

> गुरूजी प्रणाम 
> 
> 
> मैं एक veterinarian / consultant  हूँ और पिछले ५ महीनों से बेरोजगार हूँ।  हर संभव नौकरी के लिए अप्लाई किया हैं पर कोई भी जवाब नहीं आया है। मैं लखनऊ में किराए पर रह रहा हूँ और ३ बच्चे है जिनमे २ स्कूल जा रहें हैं परिणाम खर्चे अधिक हैं और आय ४ महीने से बिलकुल नहीं है।  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> यह मेरा समय कब बदलेगा और कोई संभव उपाय बताएं।  
> ...


singh-rashi जी आप ज्योतिष सूत्र में अपने प्रश्न लिखे मै उत्तर दूंगा | धन्यवाद |

----------


## superidiotonline

> गुरूजी प्रणाम 
> 
> 
> मैं एक veterinarian / consultant  हूँ और पिछले ५ महीनों से बेरोजगार हूँ।  हर संभव नौकरी के लिए अप्लाई किया हैं पर कोई भी जवाब नहीं आया है। मैं लखनऊ में किराए पर रह रहा हूँ और ३ बच्चे है जिनमे २ स्कूल जा रहें हैं परिणाम खर्चे अधिक हैं और आय ४ महीने से बिलकुल नहीं है।  
> 
> 
> यह मेरा समय कब बदलेगा और कोई संभव उपाय बताएं।  
> 
> 
> ...


दोनों हाथ से धन बटोर रहे हैं.. आप गरीब कहाँ हैं? बड़े आलीशान मकान में रहते हैं!

----------


## Singh_Rashi

> दोनों हाथ से धन बटोर रहे हैं.. आप गरीब कहाँ हैं? बड़े आलीशान मकान में रहते हैं!


धन्यवाद् 
बड़े मकान में रहता हूँ पर किराए का है , पैसा कमाया ज़रूर है पर परिवार में ही लगा दिया और आज दिक्कत का समय में अकेला हूँ आपने शायद मेरे डिटेल्स से कुछ देखा है, तो मेरी सहायता कीजिये और यह विकट समय कब तक रहेगा इसकी अवधि बता दीजिये और संभव हो तो उपाय बता दीजिये तो मैं कुछ तैयारी कर लू।

----------


## Naagrajhatela

my DoB is 14/10/1981 ToB 07:30 AM PoB Delhi mera karj kab tak utrega

----------

